# growth (hemi-epiphysiodesis) CPT



## browncpc (Sep 14, 2010)

Help please..need a CPT for ...
Guided growth (hemi-epiphysiodesis) CPT for ankle area. The only code I have been able to locate is 27485 which is distal tibia just below the knee area. I need a code that cover down to the area area. Does anyone have a CPT for this? I am just stumped on this..Fluroscopic guidance.

ankle deformity
Genu Valgum
leg length discrepancy


----------



## jdemar (Sep 14, 2010)

look @ codes 27730 through 27742.


----------

